# Developer times questions



## meow7 (Jun 10, 2016)

I am a noob to darkroom stuff and I have started developing my medium format 6x4.5 film.  I have developed 3 rolls so far and they have turned out well, I think. I am shooting Tmax 400 pro and using Xtol 1:1 mix. On the Kodak chart they have the times at 7.5 mind for 65 degrees and 6.75 mins at 68. However when I look at the chart put out by digitaltruth, they have it at 9.15 mins. Could someone explain this discrepancy, and what would the 6.75 to 9.15 difference affect. I ask because I'm shooting ilford pan50+ as my current roll and know it's pretty sensitive. I may use Rodinal for that. Do I trust the digitaltruth chart? 
Thanks


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 10, 2016)

There really is no 'one single perfect' developer/mix ratio/time/temp combination.  They are all just _suggested starting points_.

You should try one combination and judge the results.  Make any necessary changes the next time you soup your film.  Then judge the results again.  Once you find a combination that meets your needs and requirements, that's what you run with.


----------



## john.margetts (Jun 10, 2016)

The figures on the Digital truth Chart come from a number of users and will produce results that particular contributor likes  - it also takes into account that user's photographic style and exposure technique. Kodak's figures tell you how to produce a test image - it is a good starting point, particularly if you have exposed your film to Kodak's standards in the first place (ie at box ISO). As well as time and temperature, you need to take into account agitation technique and intensity.

I would stick to Kodak's and Ilford's recommendations for exposure, developer, time, temperature, agitation and anything else they tell you until you have developed several dozen films.


----------



## meow7 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yes, since I have only developed 3 rolls of film and used the same film and chemicals, I guess a good starting off point. They came out well, if not a little mid-toney. New film, different developer then I guess I have something to compare to. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 10, 2016)

I wouldn't go all crazy and start trying every flavor of developer under the sun right off.  Shoot and soup one film, one ISO and one developer/mix/time/temp combination until you get the results you want.

THEN strike out on another path.


----------



## meow7 (Jun 10, 2016)

Thank you for explaining where the figures on digitaltruth come from and how they differ from Kodak's figures. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Jun 10, 2016)

For the Fpan  I would recommend Ilfosol3,  Rodinal is good that's all I use but ilfosol3 is great for Fpan, FP4 and HP5 that has not been pushed then use DDX

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------

